# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Serveur smtp erreur 0xC00402C7

## Poulain

Bonjour, j'utilise ASP.net pour envoyer mes messages,  chaque message que j'envoi, il va dans badmail et me met ce message d'erreur (dans un fichier .BDR)




> Impossible de remettre ce message car l'erreur suivante s'est produite : Ce message est une notification d'tat de remise qui ne peut pas tre remise..
> 
> Le code d'erreur spcifique est 0xC00402C7.
> 
> 
> L'expditeur du message tait <>.
> 
> 
> Le message tait destin aux destinataires suivants.
> marcel@free.fr


voil  quoi ressemble le mail qu'il essai d'envoyer:



> From: postmaster@bas
> To: marcel@free.fr
> Date: Tue, 15 Apr 2008 10:23:20 +0200
> MIME-Version: 1.0
> Content-Type: multipart/report; report-type=delivery-status;
> 	boundary="9B095B5ADSN=_01C89ECCE1A9F63300000019bas"
> Message-ID: <R4ZDgC81T0000000d@bas>
> Subject: Notification  
> 	d'=?unicode-1-1-utf-7?Q?+AOk-tat  
> ...


PS: j'ai essay exactement le mme code d'un serveur 2003, et a fonctionne, mais pas sur ma machine XP.

----------

